# LLVM Still Proceeding With Their Code Relicensing (Phoronix article)



## aht0 (Oct 17, 2018)

Article itself


> It's been three years since the original draft proposal for relicensing the LLVM compiler code was sent out and while there hasn't been a lot to report on recently about the effort, they are making progress and proceeding.
> 
> Since 2015 LLVM developers have been discussing relicensing to an Apache 2.0 license to help motivate new contributors, protect users of LLVM code, better protect existing contributors, ensure that LLVM run-time libraries can be used by both other open-source and proprietary compilers.
> 
> ...



What would be the resulting effect for FreeBSD? Stuck again on particular LLVM version for years to come?


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 17, 2018)

Yep, until the next BSD licensed compiler comes out and then the ports collection can get ravished again to support it. Rinse and repeat XD

In all seriousness, I thought that the Apache 2.0 license was more compatible with the FreeBSD project goals than the GPL so was assuming it was much less of a problem than including GCC in base?


----------



## shkhln (Oct 17, 2018)

OpenBSD people are afraid of explicit patent grants or something silly like that.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 18, 2018)

> _projects like OpenBSD_



By OpenBSD he means Linux and anything GPLv2 (which include almost all really relevant projects under some GPLvX license).


----------



## kpa (Oct 18, 2018)

Apache 2.0 license isn't that much extra compared to the bread and butter BSD license. All it adds is protection of your trademarks and patents so basically anyone is free to reuse your code in their work as they like (open or closed source end product) but they can't redistribute their derivative work under your trademarked name or make frivolous patent claims against your own patents using a derivative of your work. That's how I have understood it.


----------

